# Locating a rug hanger



## m0rt0n (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me to track down a hanging rod for a rug that I want to hang on a wall. I have seen one which appeared to be a black metal rod with ornate ends & then spread along the length of the rod were clips to hold the rug. Thanks in advance.


----------

